# متوسط مرتبات المهندسين فى البلاد العربية المختلفة



## طلعت محمد علي (16 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
تعددت الموضوعات التى يسأل صاحبها عن جالى عرض عمل فى دولة ....
لدى شركة ....... وبمرتب .......... ومش عارف المرتب ده مناسب بالنسبة لتلك الدولة او لا . وتتباين الاراء المختلفة من اقصى اليمين الى اقصى اليسار فى ذكر المرتب المناسب والمعقول.
وارى انه من المناسب تجميع ذلك فى موضوع واحد حتى يسهل على الاخوة المهندسين معرفة متوسط المرتبات . ومعرفة سوق العمل الحالى ومدى ملائمة وظروف كل دولة .
اتمنى من الجميع المشاركة والمساهمة باضافة مرتبات المهندسين فى دولته طبقا لمسمى الوظيفة وعدد سنوات الخبرة .
مع ذكر افضل الطرق للحصول على وظيفة فى تلك الدولة . واضافة اى روابط تخص شركات او صحف او مواقع الكترونية تساعد على ذلك .
جعل الله ذلك فى ميزن حسناتكم .​
تحياتى واحترامى ،،،


----------



## mahran maher (16 يونيو 2013)

بالنسبة للكويت
حديث التخرج من 400-500 دينار
خبرة سنتان فما فوق 500-600 دينار
خبرة خمس سنوات من 600 الى 750 دينار
خمس سنوات الى 7 سنوات 750 الى 850 دينار
10 سنوات بحدود 1000 دينار
10-15 سنه بحدود 1200-1500 دينار
ودة طبعا حسب الاتجاة لو الاتجاة المقاولات بيكون الراتب عالى 
ولو الاتجاة الاشراف والتصميم بيكون اقل شوية


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (16 يونيو 2013)

mahran maher قال:


> بالنسبة للكويت
> حديث التخرج من 400-500 دينار
> خبرة سنتان فما فوق 500-600 دينار
> خبرة خمس سنوات من 600 الى 750 دينار
> ...



شكرا على الاستجابة السريعه .
ولكن هل هذة المرتبات للمهندس الكويتى . ام متوسط مرتبات الجنسيات الاخرى 
تحياتى لك ،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (16 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
فى دولة مثل مصر . فرص العمل حاليا تكاد تكون معدومة
وتسمع مصطلحات لم تسمعها اذنيك من قبل . على شاكلة اقل مرتب ممكن تشتغل بيه .
واقل حاجه . او أن تجد اعلان باحدى الصحف يطلب مواصفات معينة ويزيل لك الاعلان ان المرتب لن يزيد عن 3 الاف جنيه.
السؤال التقليدى الا وهو حضرتك عايز كام ؟؟؟ اعتقد انه اختفى من القاموس .
ولذلك اجد صعوبة فى وضع متوسط مرتبات المهندسين .
ولكن ساضع متوسط المرتبات فى الشركات العاملة بالفعل وليس لفرص العمل الموجودة .
فى معظم الشركات المتوسطه المستوى تضع راتبا بين 2000- 2500 جنية مصرى لحديث التخرج . وتضع علاوة قيمتها ما بين 250 الى 300 جنية لكل سنه خبرة 
ليكون المرتبات كالاتى 

** المسمى الوظيفى مهندس تنفيذ - مهندس مكتب فنى - مهندس جودة او q c
- حيث التخرج من 2000 الى 2500 جنية 
- 2011 2750
- 2010 3000
- 2009 3250
- 2008 3500
- 2007 3750
- 2006 4000
- 2005 4250
- 2004 4500

- هذا فى مجال التنفيذ اما مجال الاشراف على التنفيذ ( استشارى ) فتقل المرتبات بنشبة من 10 الى 25 %
- وفى مجال التصميم المرتبات السابقة تعتبر غير موجوده فى معظمها 
معظم المكاتب الاستشارية تميل الى تشغيل وتعيين المهندسات بدلا من المهندسين 
والمرتبات تبدأ من 800 الى 3000 جنية على الاكثر هذا فى مجال التصميمات الاعتيادية وخبرات متوسطه من 2 الى 6 اوة 7 سنوات .
اما فى حالة طلب خبرات اكبر او مصممين خبرة فى مجالات معينة مثل مجال الهياكل المعدنية فالمرتبات تزداد لتصل الى ما بين 4000 الى 7000 جنية مصرى 

** وظيفة مدير تنفيذ - مدير موقع - مدير مكتب فنى والوظائف المماثله 
-الخبرات المطلوبة تبدأ من 10 سنوات الى 15 سنه 
متوسط المرتبات يبدأ من 6000 الى 1000 جنية مصرى على حسب الشركة وحجم المشروع وموقعه وغيرها .

*** وظيفة مدير مشروع 
- الخبرات المطلوبة من 12 سنه فما اعلى من ذلك 
المرتبات تكون فى المتوسط من 8000 - 15000 جنية على حسب الشهادات الحاصل عليها وحجم المشروع واهمية .

*** وظيفة مدير مشروعات 
- الخبرات المطلوبة تبدأ من 15 سنه فما اعلى من ذلك 
والمرتبات تبدأ من 15000 الى 25000 جنية مصرى على حسب حجم الشركة وحجم مشاريعها ونشاطها وخلافة .

هذا فى المتوسط ولكن قد تجد تفاوتا رهيبا فى بعض الشركات التى لا تخضع لمنطق سواء بالزيادة او النقص .

افضل الصحف للحصول على وظيفة 
- اهرام الجمعه 
- جريدة الوسيط 
افضل المواقع 
- وظائف مصراوى


----------



## ENG_M9M_SADEK (16 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم


----------



## engmze (17 يونيو 2013)

الارقام دى كلها ياهندسة خيال مش هتلاقى فى مصر المرتبات دى من اساسها مرتب حديث التخرج 1200 جنية مع خصم الضرايب والتامينات تبقى 1022 جنية مهندس خبرة سنة 2000 جنية مع خصر الضرايب والتامينات تبقى 1600 جنية ويفضل على هذا المرتب 3سنوات وبعدها يزيد 7% ولو اشتغلت فى مكاتب هتبقى 1000 جنية للحديث و1300 جنية للخبرة من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات يعنى بالاخر كده عمر المرتب ماهيعمل معيشة كويسة غير الواحد يسافر برة او ياخذ خبرة 5 سنوات عشان يحدد المرتب اللى هو عايزة وهى دى فعلا الحقيقة فى المرتبات فى مصر حاليا


----------



## محمد سنبله (17 يونيو 2013)

المرتبات دي موجوده وساعات بتزيد وهتكلم عن شركات المقاولين العرب وحسن علام وايجيكو ومختار ابراهيم واعتقد العبد وبتزيد في قطاع الطرق والكباري زياده تصل 300جنيه والكلام ده حقيقه لاني اعمل في احدهم واصدقائي في شركات فيها وده بالنسبه للقطاع العام اما القطاع الخاص هتلاقي شركات عاليه وشركات اقل والشركات العاليه كتيره اما الاقل مش عارفها بصراحه وللامانه هذه المرتبات بقت كويسه الي حد ما بعد الثوره لكن المشكله في القطاع العام هي نسبه الربح تتوزع بظلم شديد وايضا مكافاه المشروع تتوزع بظلم اشد اتذكر سلمنا مشروع بتكلفه 250 مليون وهشام قنديل افتتحه وفي الاخر اخدنا مكافاه 600جنيه.اللهم ما لا حسد عندك شركه power او مرتب يصل من 3000الي 4000 وصديق لي يعمل فيها يقول لي راتبه يصل الي 6000


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (17 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اين الاخوة السعوديين والقطريين والعراقيين والاردنيين واللبنانين والسودانيين والليبين والجزائريين . وباقى الاخوة العرب .نريد معرفة متوسط المرتبات حاليا ؟
​واعتقادى وثقتى أنه لن يبخل أحد بالمشاركة


----------



## mahran maher (18 يونيو 2013)

المهندس المصرى بالكويت يعتبر من افضل المهندسين هنا والحمد لله والرواتب دى متوسط الرواتب للمهندس المصرى


----------



## mahmoudgaber (19 يونيو 2013)

يا بشمهندس انا مهندس تنفيذ فى الكويت وخبرة سنتين ومابخدش المرتب ده نهائى بالعكس والله اقل بكثير


----------



## mahmoudgaber (19 يونيو 2013)

يا بشمهندس انا مهندس تنفيذ فى الكويت وخبرة سنتين ومابخدش المرتب ده نهائى بالعكس والله اقل بكثير


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (19 يونيو 2013)

mahmoudgaber قال:


> يا بشمهندس انا مهندس تنفيذ فى الكويت وخبرة سنتين ومابخدش المرتب ده نهائى بالعكس والله اقل بكثير



السلام عليكم
اذن كم تبلغ متوسط المرتبات فى المؤسسة التى تعمل بها طبقا لسنوات الخبرة 
وشكرا لك على المشاركة الايجابية .
تحياتى ،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (21 يونيو 2013)

للرفع ...


----------



## zine eddine (21 يونيو 2013)

سلام عليكم
دول المغرب العربي وخاصة الجزائر يتراوح الراتب
الراتب لمهندس حادث التخرج با 335اورو
+3 سنوات فما فوق خبرة يساوي=540 دولار
لكن الراتب يمكن ان يتضاعف في الشاركات متعددة الجنسيات


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (23 يونيو 2013)

zine eddine قال:


> سلام عليكم
> دول المغرب العربي وخاصة الجزائر يتراوح الراتب
> الراتب لمهندس حادث التخرج با 335اورو
> +3 سنوات فما فوق خبرة يساوي=540 دولار
> لكن الراتب يمكن ان يتضاعف في الشاركات متعددة الجنسيات


السلام عليكم
شكرا على المشاركة ..
وكم يبلغ مرتبات الوظائف الاخرى كمدير التنفذ ومدير المشروع وهكذا ؟؟


----------



## مهندسة أم حمزة (24 يونيو 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ع الموضوع اللى اعتقد بيهم كل مهندس وخاصة حديثى التخرج 
متابعة للاستفادة ,,,,


----------



## yooohia (24 يونيو 2013)

معرفة مرتب المهندس فى كل دول العالم والدول العربية لا تفيده فى شئ فلكل بلد ظروفه الاقتصادية وحاجاته فالمهندس فى مصر يأخد اكتر من دول شرق اسيا كالهند وبنجلاديش وباكستان وغيرهاالمهم ان يعرف المهندس هو نفسه اهميته واهميه ما عنده وقبل ان يسأل المهندس فى الدول كذا بياخد كام يجب ان يسأل نفسه اولا ماذا املك وما هى المميزات اللى عندى اللى تخلى واحد صاحب شركة او مقاول يدفع لى مرتب كبير المرتبات مش تسعيرة ثابتة فى كل الدول هناك اختلاف حتى فى الدولة الواحدة الخلاصة قبل ما تبحث عن االمرتب كام يجب ان تمتلك انت ما يقنعك انك تستحق مرتب كبير من علم وخبرة وادارة وثقافة وصدقتى مرتبك حيكبر لواحده وحيزيد كل ما زادت الحاجات دى عندك وده فى الاول والاخر رائ شخصى


----------



## مهندسة أم حمزة (24 يونيو 2013)

mahran maher قال:


> بالنسبة للكويت
> حديث التخرج من 400-500 دينار
> خبرة سنتان فما فوق 500-600 دينار
> خبرة خمس سنوات من 600 الى 750 دينار
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بعد اذن البشمهندس طلعت صاحب الموضوع بس انا مشاركاتى قليلة مش مسموح بارسال رسايل خاصه 
ده موضوع كنت كتبته من فترة ومحدش افدنى فيه 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الجهد الرائع 
انا مهندسة مصرية حديثة التخرج 2010
تقدير عام جيد ومشروع التخرج امتياز (sturcture)
ومسافرة حاليا الكويت 
وعايزة اشتغل بس معرفش ايه النظام هنا وانا مشتغلتش قبل كده 
ولو سمحتوا كنت عايزة استفسر عن...
1- نظام الشغل فى الكويت للمهندسات ؟
2- وايه البرامج اللى بيستخدموها فى التصميم والكود ؟؟
3- ورنج الرواتب كام ؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله كل خير 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ وعرفت من صفحة حضرتك انك ف الكويت من 2003
فحضرتك تنصحنى بايه ؟؟
وايه اللى اتعلمه ؟؟ وايه المكاتب الكويسة 
هنتظر رد حضرتك 
وممكن لو مفيش ازعاج لحضرتك تكتبلى اميلك او صفحتك ع الفيس بوك او تويتر 
وجزاكم الله كل خير 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## u18u (24 يونيو 2013)

بالنسبه للسعوديه
متوسط الشركات
راتب حديث التخرج 8000 - 10000 ريال
خبرة 3 - 5 سنين : 12000-14000 ريال
اما مدراء المشاريع : حسب المشروع تكون رواتبهم : 20000-50000 ريال
هذا بالنسبه للسعوديين.
وغير السعوديين تكون اقل الرواتب 30% - 40% من راتب المهندس السعودي.
والزيادات تكون تقريبا 500 - 1000 سنويا
وكل التوفيق لجميع اخواننا المهندسين.
اللهم إنا نستودعك مصر واهلها ومن فيها وما فيها فاحفظها ياربنا بحفظك ورعايتك
وانت خير الحافظين


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (24 يونيو 2013)

u18u قال:


> بالنسبه للسعوديه
> متوسط الشركات
> راتب حديث التخرج 8000 - 10000 ريال
> خبرة 3 - 5 سنين : 12000-14000 ريال
> ...




السلام عليكم
دعاء ابكى عينى . اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك ولك وبك 
وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة 

اللهم إنا نستودعك مصر واهلها ومن فيها وما فيها فاحفظها ياربنا بحفظك ورعايتك
وانت خير الحافظين


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 يونيو 2013)

engmze قال:


> الارقام دى كلها ياهندسة خيال مش هتلاقى فى مصر المرتبات دى من اساسها مرتب حديث التخرج 1200 جنية مع خصم الضرايب والتامينات تبقى 1022 جنية مهندس خبرة سنة 2000 جنية مع خصر الضرايب والتامينات تبقى 1600 جنية ويفضل على هذا المرتب 3سنوات وبعدها يزيد 7% ولو اشتغلت فى مكاتب هتبقى 1000 جنية للحديث و1300 جنية للخبرة من سنة الى ثلاث سنوات يعنى بالاخر كده عمر المرتب ماهيعمل معيشة كويسة غير الواحد يسافر برة او ياخذ خبرة 5 سنوات عشان يحدد المرتب اللى هو عايزة وهى دى فعلا الحقيقة فى المرتبات فى مصر حاليا



كلامك صح طبعا وده فى اغلب الشركات دلوقتى فى مصر


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (24 يونيو 2013)

مهندسة أم حمزة قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس ع الموضوع اللى اعتقد بيهم كل مهندس وخاصة حديثى التخرج
> متابعة للاستفادة ,,,,


شكرا على الكلمات الطيبة . وهلا وسهلا بكى
واعتقد ان الموضوع يهم الخبرات العالية ايضا .


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (24 يونيو 2013)

yooohia قال:


> معرفة مرتب المهندس فى كل دول العالم والدول العربية لا تفيده فى شئ فلكل بلد ظروفه الاقتصادية وحاجاته فالمهندس فى مصر يأخد اكتر من دول شرق اسيا كالهند وبنجلاديش وباكستان وغيرهاالمهم ان يعرف المهندس هو نفسه اهميته واهميه ما عنده وقبل ان يسأل المهندس فى الدول كذا بياخد كام يجب ان يسأل نفسه اولا ماذا املك وما هى المميزات اللى عندى اللى تخلى واحد صاحب شركة او مقاول يدفع لى مرتب كبير المرتبات مش تسعيرة ثابتة فى كل الدول هناك اختلاف حتى فى الدولة الواحدة الخلاصة قبل ما تبحث عن االمرتب كام يجب ان تمتلك انت ما يقنعك انك تستحق مرتب كبير من علم وخبرة وادارة وثقافة وصدقتى مرتبك حيكبر لواحده وحيزيد كل ما زادت الحاجات دى عندك وده فى الاول والاخر رائ شخصى


حضرتك بتشتغل ايه ؟
ومن اى دوله .
وخبرتك كام سنه ؟


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (24 يونيو 2013)

احمد سكولز قال:


> كلامك صح طبعا وده فى اغلب الشركات دلوقتى فى مصر


اختلف معكم تمام 
فى مصر ألان لا توجد فرص حققة يتم القياس عليها 
والمرتبات اللى انا ذكرتها . دى مرتبات عامل مش مرتبات مهندس
وفى الشركات المتوسطه والصغيرة .
ولو انت ربنا كرمك واشتغلت مع مقاول بعمه هيديلك اكتر من كده
سلام


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (24 يونيو 2013)

u18u قال:


> بالنسبه للسعوديه
> متوسط الشركات
> راتب حديث التخرج 8000 - 10000 ريال
> خبرة 3 - 5 سنين : 12000-14000 ريال
> ...


هل هذة المرتبات حسب فرص حقيقة متوفره الان 
ام بناء على مرتبات السنين الماضية .
وافضل الطرق من وجهة نظرك للوصول الى صاحب العمل مباشرة .
وإن كان لك نصائح ... تفضل لا تبخل بها 

بارك الله فيك ولك وبك .

تحياتى لك ،،،،،،


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (27 يونيو 2013)

.......


----------



## civilman86 (27 يونيو 2013)

الموضوع متفاوت بشكل كبير داخل الدولة الواحدة​


----------



## القلب الكبير 2013 (27 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم مرتبات المهندسين بالسعوديه تبدا اساسي 10000 جنيه لو خبره سنتين حتزيد 1000 جنيه طبعا غير البدلات واللذي منه اقل اعتبار حياخذ المهندس بمالايقل عن 15000 صافي ولو خبر ه طبعا ممكن يتضاعف الرقم 
بس الله يهديهم المهندسين مش عاوزين يئولو خايفين من العين


----------



## DreamS-MaN (28 يونيو 2013)

*العراق , القطاع العام

المهندس الجديد 700,000 دينار عراقي

مهندس 5 سنوات 900.000
مهندس 10 سنوات 1,250,000

مهندس اكثر من 20 سنة ( 1750,000 - 2250,000)

ملاحظة : مجموع الراتب /1230 = المبلغ بالدولار


وفي القطاع الخاص قد يصل البملغ الى 2,500,000
تحياتي

*


----------



## zine eddine (28 يونيو 2013)

سلام عليكم
فيما يخص الرواتب 
فافي الجزائر يترواح راتب حديث التخرج في اطارعقود ماقبل التشغيل اللتي هي عبارة عن 
سياسة تبنتها الحكومة لرفع الكفاءة و خبرة كافة العاملين و المهندسين
تدعمهم الحكومة با راتب 160 لمدة 6 سنوات 
++راتب المؤسسة اللتي هو 
موظف فيها براتب 95 دولار ...ليكتسب خبرة..

من 1 ال 3 سنوات من 240 دولار الى 375 شهريا
لكن الذين يشتغلون في مقاولات+ خبرة 3 =665 دولار
الذين يشتغلون في شركات مقولات كبرى وايضا في شركات اجنبية يصل راتبهم الى 700 دولار بخبرة 8 سنوات فما فوق+ايضا 
طبعا دي الفئة تدخل فيها............لا نتكلم عليها


و ايضا الراتب يختلف تماما بين المهندسين الذين يعملون في designe مكاتب التصميم و و مهندس الذين يعملون في الميدان مراقبة المشروع و السهر عليه الخ........... 

ملاحظة.(هنالك بعض المقاولين انتهازيين و استغلاليين.....ربي و كيلهم ..العمل يكون في اطار عقد ممضي + شهود ..


سلام..


----------



## mado atef (3 يوليو 2013)

انا جاي الكويت من 3 اشهر لحد النهاردة ما شفتش اي رواتب من دي خااااااااااااااالص وكل اما اعمل مقابلة بيبقي اقل كتير


----------



## yooohia (31 أغسطس 2013)

انا قلت ده رائ شخصى ممكن يكون صح ممكن يكون خطاء فلا يهمك من قال الكلام فالرد على الكلام بكلام فلا يعرف الحق بالرجال ولكن تعرف الرجال بالحق


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (1 سبتمبر 2013)

القلب الكبير 2013 قال:


> السلام عليكم مرتبات المهندسين بالسعوديه تبدا اساسي 10000 جنيه لو خبره سنتين حتزيد 1000 جنيه طبعا غير البدلات واللذي منه اقل اعتبار حياخذ المهندس بمالايقل عن 15000 صافي ولو خبر ه طبعا ممكن يتضاعف الرقم
> بس الله يهديهم المهندسين مش عاوزين يئولو خايفين من العين


مع انتشار سوق السمسره داخل مصر . يعتبر ما تذكره من الارقام الفلكيه
ما هو منتشر الان ثلث ما تذكره 
والسؤال الذى يفرض نفسه لماذا يميل الأخوه السعوديين الى هؤلاء السماسرة عند جلب احد المهندسين 
ليقوم السمسار بأنهاك المهندس وازلاله للموافقه على عروض اقل ما يقال عنه انها عقود مجحفه وغير منصفه ومع الحاجه يقبل البعض ؟؟


----------



## المهندس انجنير (3 سبتمبر 2013)

هنــــــــــا باليمن بالنسبه ليا سنه ثانيه كلما اجي اسأل عن المرتبات يقولون كمل وبعدين تعال اسأل يعني يجيبوا لي الاحباط والبعض يسال عن التخصص وايأ كان يرد ويقول هذا مافي له وظائف باليمن يعنـــــــــي كله احباط في احباط والبعض يسأل عن الوساطه يعني مافي مرتبات ثابته معروفه بس اللي اعرف انه بالشركات الخاصه (هذا اذا لقيت!!!) يبدأ من 100000 ريال يمني(لاتغتروا بالاصفار عملتنا ضعيف جدا الدولار =215 ريال يمني) اما عن الحكوميه اعتقد تبدأ من 50000 والله اعلم


----------



## الافغانى (6 فبراير 2014)

بالنسبة للسعودية ففى تفاوت كبير فى الرواتب لان المملكه كبيره والسوق مفتوح فيها ولكن سوف اضع ارقام تقريبيه
خريج 2000-2003 راتبه تقريبا 12000 ريال غير البدلات (اساسى)
2004-2006 10000 
2005-2007 9000
2007-2009 7500 
2009-2011 5000-6000
2011-2013 4000-5000


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ونفع الله بنا وبكم​


----------



## النيل الأسمر (6 فبراير 2014)

انت شفت مرتبات مصر احنا الأن موظفين بمعني الكلمة وقطاع الأعمال بقي اقل من الحكومة بمعني الواحد لو خد في الشهر 2400 يبقي رضي وربنا يدمها نعمة في مهندسين في المواقع علي بعد 850كم من بيتة بينزل كل 21 يوم 7 ايام وخبرة 5 سنوات مرتبة 1750 والأكل والمواصلات من الراتب ( ربنا يرحم مهندسين مصر ) ومنها لله المعاهد الخاصة ملت البلد


----------



## ابو عمر البهرزي (17 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم اما بشان المرتبات في العراق فتتراوح مابين 300$الى800$ حسب الخبرة فكلما زادت سنين الخبرة ارتفع الراتب ولكن هناك راتب اسمي ومخصصات عمل وهذه المخصصات تصل نسبتها في بعض الوزارات الى 200%من الراتب الاسمي اي ان راتب المهندس بدون خبرة يصل الى 900$ شهريا


----------



## سيف سلومي (17 فبراير 2014)

صحيح اخويه DreamS-MaN واكو اكثر من 2500 حسب الشركة يمكن يوصل 5000 في الشركات النفطية


----------



## mpeahmedsalem (17 فبراير 2014)

مهندس طلعت .....دي مرتبات اي جنسية غير (الكويتي ) لان اللي من البلد نفسها بيكون شبه الضعف او 3 مرات 
وللمعلومة انا اعمل بالسعودية ومرتب واحد سعودي (مهندس ) اقل مني خبرة بسنة ومرتبه 1.75 من مرتبي 
ارجو اكون افدت حضرتك


----------



## mpeahmedsalem (17 فبراير 2014)

وده برضه معتمد انهي منطفه في السعودية (لان شتان مابين الرياض والقويعية او خميس مشيط مثلا ) .......تحس ان الرياض دي بلد والبلدان اللي حواليها دي حاجة تانية خالص


----------



## IngBousnguar (25 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم
نحن في المغرب تتباين المرتبات حسب القطاع (حكومي أو شركات خاصة) 
في القطاع الحكومي
مهندس دولة خريج جديد 8900 درهم
مهندس دولة 5 سنوات أقدمية 11200 درهم
مهندس دولة 14 سنة أقدمية 14500درهم
مهندس دولة أقدمية 22 سنة 19000 درهم


أما في القطاع الخاص
ف مهندس حديث التخرج ما بين 8000 و-13000
ويمكن في ظرف وجيز أن يتضاعف هاد المرتب حسب الخبرة وحسب الشركات


----------



## IngBousnguar (25 مارس 2015)

*المرتبات في المغرب*

السلام عليكم
نحن في المغرب تتباين المرتبات حسب القطاع (حكومي أو شركات خاصة) 
في القطاع الحكومي
مهندس دولة خريج جديد 8900 درهم
مهندس دولة 5 سنوات أقدمية 11200 درهم
مهندس دولة 14 سنة أقدمية 14500درهم
مهندس دولة أقدمية 22 سنة 19000 درهم


أما في القطاع الخاص
ف مهندس حديث التخرج ما بين 8000 و-13000
ويمكن في ظرف وجيز أن يتضاعف هاد المرتب حسب الخبرة وحسب الشركات


----------



## khrashy (25 مارس 2015)

حسبي الله


----------



## khrashy (25 مارس 2015)

كدة الواحد يبطل احسن


----------



## khrashy (25 مارس 2015)

الله الله


----------

